# Lelit Elizabeth OPV Issue



## strafe

I've had my Elizabeth for around 2 months and about a week ago, the pressure on my machine started to spike up to 11-12 bars before slowly dropping back to 10 (factory default) during the first shot of the day. I've tried it with the blind and the results are the same. So if i were to try to backflush using the blind on the first shot, the pressure spikes to 11-12bars and very slowly decreases. After 5 seconds i turn off and on the pump again, it goes to 11 and slowly decreases yet again. The subsequent shots however, go to the default 10 bars. Any ideas? Is it an OPV problem or something that i could rectify myself?


----------



## DavecUK

try just adjusting the expansion valve to about 9.5 bar. I don't know why the pressure is higher for the first shot. it shouldn't make any difference because the expansion valve is just a rubber pad and a mechanical spring under tension.


----------



## strafe

Hi Dave, I have tried adjusting it to about 9.5bars like you said. Left it for a while and when i came back, same issue. Goes to 11-12bars on the first shot. Subsequent shots are 9-9.5bars. Could it be i have a faulty expansion valve?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

strafe said:


> Hi Dave, I have tried adjusting it to about 9.5bars like you said. Left it for a while and when i came back, same issue. Goes to 11-12bars on the first shot. Subsequent shots are 9-9.5bars. Could it be i have a faulty expansion valve?


 Is it me hearing things or there's a constant hissing on your machine?

out of curiosity, do you have the same issue in eco mode (I.e.: with the steam boiler off?)


----------



## strafe

Oh that hissing in the background is someone else using the sink. Hmm i've never tried it in eco mode. Let me get back to you on that. On a sidenote, the steam that came out of my machine this morning is less powerful than before. Dont know why but it took twice as long to heat milk, and haven't changed anything from last night. Checked the wand for any clogs but its clean. Temperature shows 140degs while steaming constantly with the valve full open, but the steam pressure is definitely less than what it was.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@strafe - Interesting. Is your water really hard? What water are you feeding your machine with? Let's take a step at the time. Let me know about the machine operating in Eco mode and we go from there.


----------



## strafe

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @strafe - Interesting. Is your water really hard? What water are you feeding your machine with? Let's take a step at the time. Let me know about the machine operating in Eco mode and we go from there.


 No the water i use is not that hard at all, about 64ppm. I use filtered tap water. In eco mode, no difference, pressure still goes up to 11 bars even with the steam boiler off. Side note, the steam tap valve was found to be faulty and replaced, steam is great now. Pressure problem remains):


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

strafe said:


> No the water i use is not that hard at all, about 64ppm. I use filtered tap water. In eco mode, no difference, pressure still goes up to 11 bars even with the steam boiler off. Side note, the steam tap valve was found to be faulty and replaced, steam is great now. Pressure problem remains):


 OK. That's good and I wasn't expecting it to be any different. You are saying that, even though you adjusted to 9.5 bar (I'm assuming you are measuring pressure with a blind filter), you then leave it and, after a few days it's back at 11 bar?

This sounds very weird. I'd be inclined to contact the seller where you bought the machine from. Doesn't sound right to me. I've been using mine for about 8 months, daily, and the pressure is bang on at 10 bar all the time (on a blind filter).


----------



## strafe

MediumRoastSteam said:


> OK. That's good and I wasn't expecting it to be any different. You are saying that, even though you adjusted to 9.5 bar (I'm assuming you are measuring pressure with a blind filter), you then leave it and, after a few days it's back at 11 bar?
> 
> This sounds very weird. I'd be inclined to contact the seller where you bought the machine from. Doesn't sound right to me. I've been using mine for about 8 months, daily, and the pressure is bang on at 10 bar all the time (on a blind filter).


 So when i first turn on the machine, regardless of how hot the machine is, the first shot's pressure will always go to 11 bars. Regardless of blind or normal filter basket. Once the pressure hits 11, it will slowly decrease to the set pressure (in this case 9 bars). The second and subsequent shots will then be normal. If i leave the machine for about an hour, the same thing happens again.

I feel like the OPV might be sticky, and after the first shot its loosened and goes back to normal, and after a while, it goes back to being sticky again. Thoughts suggestions? I asked my seller and he's checking with lelit as well. Just thought i'd try my luck with the experience here


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@strafe - I'm with you. Maybe @DavecUK knows more about this.


----------



## DavecUK

I've no explanation...there is nothing that can really jam that I am aware of

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/opv-over-pressure-valve


----------



## 27852

Could thermal expansion play a part? I set my OPV cold the other day to what I thought was 7.5 bar - the machine has been on today since 6.30am so figured I'd see what's going on. It has hit 9bar when purging against a blanking disc 4 times in succession.


----------



## DavecUK

@Kjk Well only if that valve was somehow "defective", there is quite a gap between the moving pad and the walls....and these valves are quite standard used in many prosumer machines.

Thermal expansion plays no part in the pressure readings of an expansion valve regulated machine in the specific situation you mentioned....


----------



## af22

I was able to recreate the reported problem with my Lelit Elizabeth (I got in March 2021). I had the machine on for about an hour preheating, I used the blind basket and it hit 10.5 bars. Normally I would press button 1&2 to let some water out before starting my routine, today I forgot to do that. I've seen this happen a couple times, but 90% of the time when I test the OPV it shows 9bars. Weird.


----------



## RobDGio

I'm having a similar issue. Pressure spiking to 11-12 bar at times before slowly dropping . Sometimes perfectly set at 9 bar. Happens with coffee or blind basket. Tried reducing opv to 9 bar while running a blank basket. At the time was fine but then about an hour later when pulling a shot spiking up to 11 bar. Really don't understand what's happening


----------



## af22

I contacted my retailer. They asked me to descale the machine, specifically with a blind basket. I descaled the elizabeth. I've made 2 cups now with the pressure behaving correctly. I'll keep an eye on it. (I've only got about ~280 on the odometer).


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

If your machine is already scaled up to that extent with 280 shots on the odometer, your water must be as hard as nails!


----------



## af22

MediumRoastSteam said:


> If your machine is already scaled up to that extent with 280 shots on the odometer, your water must be as hard as nails!


 I think I had this problem right out of the box. I'm also using the supplied water softener filter. I'm going to have to test it out a few more days to see if problem comes back.


----------



## colamj53x

Hi, just checking to see if there was any progress on this, and whether descaling is the way to fix it as I am experiencing the same issue.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

colamj53x said:


> Hi, just checking to see if there was any progress on this, and whether descaling is the way to fix it as I am experiencing the same issue.


 What water are you putting into your machine?


----------



## DavecUK

To the guys with this issue, is it when steam preinfusion is on and what's your initial pump time in sec to fill the headspace, prior to it turning off?

Although from memory, I can't see it having any effect.


----------



## treotheo

New member here - just joined the forum because I have the same issue since a couple of weeks.



Machine is about 8 months old


Exclusively used with Volvic from the bottle from day one


OPV is set to 9,5-10 bar - no pre-infusion is used.


The pressure is always *way* to high on the first one or two shots after the machine has been idle - it goes over 12 bars.


Only after the third shot in a row the pressure goes back to the normal/set range.


But the issue starts again after the machine was sitting idle for a while.


You can see a video of it happening here (first run in the morning, blind filter used for demonstration) :






This has become quite annoying and a waste of water as I always have to backflush 1-3 times before I can pull a shot with the correct pressure.

So I too am wondering if anyone has made any progress with this. Would it possible to change the OPV by oneself quite easily?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

What's the value, I'm advanced settings, of TR? Is the machine on standby when idle?


----------



## treotheo

MediumRoastSteam said:


> What's the value, I'm advanced settings, of TR? Is the machine on standby when idle?


 I am using DaveC's settings - TR is set to 1.

It happens *everytime* after no shot has been pulled for a short while (let's say more than 15 min or so).
So same after starting from cold in the morning (machine completely shut off) or after idling (still heating on or having gone to standby after 30 min) - it really seems just dependent on whether the valve has been recently active (kind of „broken in", as others described). As if the valve were lazy &#8230;


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Hmmm&#8230;. I know how they work, but I never dissected one. My understanding is, as a very gross overview, a barbell with a lid which is kept shut due to spring pressure. When the pressure of the water exceeds the pressure of the spring, the lid opens and the excess water/pressure is diverted to the cross fitting and then to the tank.

All I can think of is that there's some debris on the OPV or he spring gets more flexible he hotter it gets. But this is speculation - There's better people here who can advice you on a solution or cause. Very strange.

question @treotheo : does this also happen in eco mode?


----------



## steveholt

This is an interesting case on a machine I'm keeping an eye on.


----------



## DavecUK

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Hmmm&#8230;. I know how they work, but I never dissected one. My understanding is, as a very gross overview, a barbell with a lid which is kept shut due to spring pressure. When the pressure of the water exceeds the pressure of the spring, the lid opens and the excess water/pressure is diverted to the cross fitting and then to the tank.
> 
> All I can think of is that there's some debris on the OPV or he spring gets more flexible he hotter it gets. But this is speculation - There's better people here who can advice you on a solution or cause. Very strange.


 http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/opv-over-pressure-valve

Explains it all and the different types


----------



## colamj53x

MediumRoastSteam said:


> What water are you putting into your machine?


 @MediumRoastSteam I'm using britta filtered water and have the softener in the tank. Local tap water here in sydney is about 50-60 TDS, so pretty soft right now


----------



## colamj53x

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Hmmm&#8230;. I know how they work, but I never dissected one. My understanding is, as a very gross overview, a barbell with a lid which is kept shut due to spring pressure. When the pressure of the water exceeds the pressure of the spring, the lid opens and the excess water/pressure is diverted to the cross fitting and then to the tank.
> 
> All I can think of is that there's some debris on the OPV or he spring gets more flexible he hotter it gets. But this is speculation - There's better people here who can advice you on a solution or cause. Very strange.
> 
> question @treotheo : does this also happen in eco mode?


 @MediumRoastSteam can't respond for @treotheo, but I tried it in Eco mode and had the same issue; (exactly the same as the video posted)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

colamj53x said:


> @MediumRoastSteam can't respond for @treotheo, but I tried it in Eco mode and had the same issue; (exactly the same as the video posted)


 Thanks. So this is potentially unrelated to steam pre-infusion. I have no idea. I'd contact the retailer giving the machines are new... No point trying to diagnose/fix something just to have the warranty voided.

I've been using mine every day, twice a day (sometimes more) for the past 12 months without any issues what so ever. The pressure for me is always the same (around 9.5, decreasing by 0.5bar or thereabouts by the time the shot ends).


----------



## colamj53x

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Thanks. So this is potentially unrelated to steam pre-infusion. I have no idea. I'd contact the retailer giving the machines are new... No point trying to diagnose/fix something just to have the warranty voided.
> 
> I've been using mine every day, twice a day (sometimes more) for the past 12 months without any issues what so ever. The pressure for me is always the same (around 9.5, decreasing by 0.5bar or thereabouts by the time the shot ends).


 Thanks, have contacted the retailer and will see what they say. Will update the forum


----------



## colamj53x

colamj53x said:


> Thanks, have contacted the retailer and will see what they say. Will update the forum


 Hi, thought I'd update the forum. Talked to the retailer who recommended decreasing the pressure via OPV. Which I did. It is now a little over 9bar, and the pressure is consistent shot to shot, even when there is a big gap between shots. I still have the same issue with the blind filter in: it goes up to 10bar for the first shot or two, then consistently settles at a little above 9 bar.

Retailer didn't really have an explanation for it, but I'm not that concerned if it hovers between 9-10 bar.


----------



## Pygmalion

Hi, all. Sorry to revive a somewhat old thread, but I am having this exact same issue. Just started recently after around 2 months of ownership. Always used very soft water as well. I see that @colamj53x seems to have resolved the issue by adjusting the OPV, but I've already done that (adjusted down to 9 from default 10 when brand new). Did this fix continue to work, @colamj53x? Anyone else get this fixed? If so, may I ask how?


----------



## FrancescoS

Pygmalion said:


> Hi, all. Sorry to revive a somewhat old thread, but I am having this exact same issue. Just started recently after around 2 months of ownership. Always used very soft water as well. I see that @colamj53x seems to have resolved the issue by adjusting the OPV, but I've already done that (adjusted down to 9 from default 10 when brand new). Did this fix continue to work, @colamj53x? Anyone else get this fixed? If so, may I ask how?


 I had a similar issue. With blind filter the pressure would be stable at 10 bars, but when brewing it would go to 10.5 and then decrease to 10/9, etc. Very odd.

Anyway, I have adjusted the OPV to 9 bars few weeks ago and it seems to be working so far.


----------



## colamj53x

Pygmalion said:


> Hi, all. Sorry to revive a somewhat old thread, but I am having this exact same issue. Just started recently after around 2 months of ownership. Always used very soft water as well. I see that @colamj53x seems to have resolved the issue by adjusting the OPV, but I've already done that (adjusted down to 9 from default 10 when brand new). Did this fix continue to work, @colamj53x? Anyone else get this fixed? If so, may I ask how?


 Hey, no, not really. Dropping down to 9 bar means that it doesn't go to to 12/13, but it still starts at about 10.5/11 and gradually drops down. Coffee still tastes good, so I haven't worried too much about it.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Dropping 1 bar of pressure gradually is common behaviour and there's nothing wrong.


----------



## dmau9600

Just found this thread, and chiming in your say I have this issue as well. I've had my Elizabeth adjusted down to about 8 bar for a while now. First shot after idling for a while will spike about 1-1.5 bar higher, then settle down to where I set it. Subsequent back-to-back shots do not spike.

Shots taste fine, but they are inconsistent back-to-back. I have my grind tuned for that first "spiking" shot, and the second shot suffers because of it 

No fixes yet I take it?


----------



## Pygmalion

Hi, dmau9600 and others. There is a lengthy discussion, and a possible "fix" located here:

https://*********************.com/d/116-lelit-elizabeth-pressure-spikinginconsistent/

I will note that the fix presented there has not really worked for me, but seems to be working for some. I am now in the process of getting a new OPV from my retailer, and I will try that to see if it works.


----------



## dmau9600

Pygmalion said:


> Hi, dmau9600 and others. There is a lengthy discussion, and a possible "fix" located here:
> 
> https://*********************.com/d/116-lelit-elizabeth-pressure-spikinginconsistent/
> 
> I will note that the fix presented there has not really worked for me, but seems to be working for some. I am now in the process of getting a new OPV from my retailer, and I will try that to see if it works.


 Thanks so much for the update - I followed the cleaning and lube instructions on the other forum and seems to have resolved my issue upon initial testing. I posted a lengthier response with pics there.


----------



## OCHSPB

Pygmalion said:


> https://*********************.com/d/116-lelit-elizabeth-pressure-spikinginconsistent/





dmau9600 said:


> Thanks so much for the update - I followed the cleaning and lube instructions on the other forum and seems to have resolved my issue upon initial testing. I posted a lengthier response with pics there.


Hi! The link doesn't work. I have the same problem. you can publish again where to read on this topic.


----------



## Rincewind

OCHSPB said:


> Hi! The link doesn't work. I have the same problem. you can publish again where to read on this topic.


Sorry, but the link has been removed by the Forum Owners.


----------



## colamj53x

OCHSPB said:


> Hi! The link doesn't work. I have the same problem. you can publish again where to read on this topic.


I won't (can't) publish the link, but I solved the problem by getting a replacement OPV. Machine is super consistent now and (this may be my imagination), the machine is actually quieter. It is a pretty easy installation, although getting the tube off the old OPV and onto the new one was a bit of a pain.


----------

